
The Power Elite - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/19/opinion/19brooks.html
======
comment176
One problem with opening the upper echelons to lower classes, is that the
lower classes are more desperate for money and thus more easily corrupted. You
couldn't offer GW Bush much that he didn't already have as a result of his
family's status, but you might have more luck with the son of a poor steel
worker like Rod Blagojevich.

~~~
bootload
_"... One problem with opening the upper echelons to lower classes, is that
the lower classes are more desperate for money and thus more easily corrupted.
..."_

Really? Can you explain how are the lower classes more corruptible? Are you
really suggesting that your hierarchy in society determines honesty?

 _"... His business dealings, which continued until his company's assets were
seized in 1942 under the Trading with the Enemy Act, has led more than 60
years later to a civil action for damages being brought in Germany against the
Bush family by two former slave labourers at Auschwitz and to a hum of pre-
election controversy. ..."_

The problem with using Bush as an example is that Prescott Bush - Grandfather
to both President Bush Snr & Jnr - worked with the enemy in WW2 ~
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2004/sep/25/usa.secondworldw...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2004/sep/25/usa.secondworldwar)

------
ippisl
There are many things that had changed in the last 60 years. Trying to tell
that the reason behind those changes was differences in power elite is quite
shallow and not correct at all.

------
proemeth
Link to a related post analysing meritocracy :
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1103408>

